# Ripped out claw!



## remedios (Jul 3, 2012)

My accident prone staffy has managed to rip out one of his claws (little toe, back foot), and it looks like he's done a proper job of it 

We have been (trying) to keep it clean with warm salt water, and stuck a sock over it (which he hates) when taking him out, and also putting tea tree/lavender cream for dogs on it when we can get near it.

He is limping a bit but he's bound to isn't he - this is going to hurt a lot, we haven't taken him to the vet yet, mainly because he hates the vets and won't let them look at it let alone touch it, we have enough trouble trying to do that ourselves. I'm also (and please don't judge me!) disinclined to take him in, pay £30 for a consult for them to tell me to do what I'm doing now, and try and charge me more for ointment etc.

I am keeping a close eye on it for any sign of infection though and then we'll be straight down there, but I'm wondering if there is anything I should/shouldn't be doing - should we walk him at all for a few days, should we wrap it up so he can't lick it.... I thought it was better that the air gets to it while he's indoors, so any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

blummin' eck! that looks sore! how did he do it?


----------



## remedios (Jul 3, 2012)

We think dashing out of the back door to go and shout at something he thought he heard in the garden! If you don't manage to stop him with a WAIT! first and go with him, he just steams through whatever's in the way to get out there. 
We should really keep the back door closed but with this weather.... 

Fingers crossed it heals up by itself, though I'm really wondering if we should keep him indoors for a few days, try and keep his weight off it as much as possible to give it a chance :001_unsure:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

When one of my girls broke her claw and it was left hanging there...she was in much pain and needed to see the vet straight away... as the infection does set in very quickly with claws.

She was given AB for the infection and metacam and they removed the claw and xrayed it and cleaned it under sedation and she had it freshly dressed every 3days and no off lead time for quite sometime.

Hope all stays good for your boy.


----------



## kerrypup (Mar 5, 2009)

My dog has done this twice......

1st time was through climbing through the cat flap and ripped off completely her back claw,i rang vet(out of hours)and she admitted that all they would do is charge me a ridiculous price £80 just to be seen(weekend evening)and would be given a injection and told to keep it dry......she then went on to advise for me to keep an eye on it,keep her in except for toilet breaks and keep it clean and dry ....and if needed come in on monday morning.....well it wasn't needed so i'm glad i didn't go in out of hours .

2nd time ,she ripped her dew claw out after getting caught in her harness(she's got tiny legs)whilst dashing full pelt over the field,i picked her up(muddy field)took her home,bathed it,dried it and within days was dried up...


It will take a few days to dry up completely,a new nail will then start growing through but you do have to keep an eye on these,alot of the time they grow back at a funny angle,i've never had to cut any of my dogs claws but the 2 she ripped out i do now as the back one doesn't angle down towards floor so doesn't wear itself down and the dew claw grows outwards so good chance she'll catch it again so i keep it really short .


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

My dogs done this too, half ripped his claw out so i cut it off myself an just kept it clean and kept an eye on it incase of infection. 

It grew back very quickly, just make sure its cleaned and kept dry, pop bag on when going out, but personally wouldnt bandge as letting the air get to it will help and heal faster. 

But unless its infected its pretty pointless taking to vet because they will just send you home with loads of medication and a big bill and to be told just to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If he has ripped it right out, you will need to at least keep an eye on it in case of nail bed infection.


----------



## remedios (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, you've put my mind at rest :thumbsup:

It is looking ok, no redness or swelling, though we do struggle with stopping him licking it, but we're bathing it with salt water and so hopefully it'll be fine 

Here's the dopey hound in question....


----------



## luka (Jan 9, 2011)

Luka managed to rip his in half..we never took him to the vet's just kept it clean and healed fine
Pets at home do cones to stop them licking wounds and have a padding around the edges a lot softer on their necks then the ones vets give you


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

My pup did something similar, he split his right up the middle. We just trimmed it and kept it as clean as we could, and it eventualy grew out. 
We did take him to the vets, but they just said to carry on with what we were doing. 
In the pics, it looks quite a clean wound, so wouldnt worry too much. Like others have said, keep clean and watch for any swelling or infection. 
Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

ouch poor thing  
do you not have insurance? surely this would cover the vets costs?
Personally I'd go to the vets but that's my choice and as you said it's not the ideal choice for you. I'd just keep it clean and dry, bathe it regularly in salt water and Probably not take him out for a few days. You don't want it getting infected if he steps in something


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Barney did this three times. He loved tearing about in the brambles and I can only blame that. Claws were always short. First time I didn't go to vet, it was clean and I bathed it in dilute salt water. Second time it happened on a friday and I went to vet Monday and got a lecture on infection and discomfort and felt awful, antibiotics and anti inflammatory injection. Third time it was half off straight to vet. sedated and claw removed. metacam and antibiotics and lovely green bandage . He refused to put his foot to the ground until it came off!! Vet said he was a wooss!


----------



## kerrypup (Mar 5, 2009)

only the other day i commented on this and then yesterday Pixie whilst out on the fields has caught her dew claw again  this time she has split it at the bottom but its still firmly on,so it was back home to be cleaned up,make sure no dirt was left there,claw clipped right down (it was short anyway but due to it being same claw it grows at a funny angle now)and was on bed rest until this morning.....no outside walks for a few days to be sure .....although seeing as she has done this now 3 times i am thinking about having the dew claws removed


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I don't think I'd go to the vets either. I try and base it on what I would go to the doctors for myself. If I ripped a nail off, probably not. If I snapped a tooth, then yes I would go to the dentist. If I was being sic/ had the runs, probably not unless the problem lasted a bit longer than 24 hours. (to be honest that one is a lie as I very rarely go to the doctors with a tummy upset as its pointless...but I'd probably take the dogs if it lasted too long)

I'd probably ring and ask them what the best thing to do was but I doubt they would tell you anything bar what you are doing.

That's what I like about my new vet. He's not a mercenary and doesn't tell me to bring my dog in for x-rays and scans at every given opportunity!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> I don't think I'd go to the vets either. I try and base it on what I would go to the doctors for myself. If I ripped a nail off, probably not.


After having my dog come very close to losing a toe due to a broken nail it's one of the things I will go to the vets for without hanging around. We caught Ruperts quickly, had him at the vets the next day to have it cut and cauterised and he still ended up with a nail bed infection that took 3 courses of antibiotics to clear up. If the 3rd lot hadn't worked he'd have had the toe amputated.


----------

